# The Height of Ridiculousness....



## Cliffnopus (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's one for the books. I wish it wasn't true, but it is. I heard on the radio about this Swedish movement that is now spreading throughout parts of Europe. One can SEARCH for the word "Sitzpinkler" and read all about it. Here's an article reprinted with permission.

*Absolutely potty*
Gerard, Jasper 
Jasper Gerard on how Swedish feminists are plotting the final humiliation of the male sex organ 

MEN for whom sexual awareness came via Scandinavian exercise videos might assume that life for the Swedish male is a satisfying, if tiring, routine: an endless grind of saunas, vodka on the state and, more exhausting still, beautiful women who share the male's free-spirited approach to sex, But if you imagine that Swedish Man prowls Stockholm like a lion on Viagra, think again. He has been emasculated like no other on the planet. 

Young Swedish women now demand that their men use the lavatory in a strictly sedentary posture - partly, I am told, for reasons of hygiene, but, more crucially, because a man standing up to urinate is deemed to be triumphing in his masculinity and, by extension, degrading women. I am not taking the pissoir, dear and trusting reader; this is for real. To micturate from the standing position is now viewed among the more progressive Swedes - as the height of vulgarity and possibly suggestive of violence. 

`All my friends demand that their husbands or boyfriends sit down,' says Jessica, from Uppsala. `I think it shows respect for the women who clean,' adds the 31-year-old biologist. `My brother, for example, would not dream of standing up. Among the young, leftish intelligentsia there is also a view that to stand is a nasty macho gesture.' 

Her English husband has refused to be cowed, she admits, because `it infringes his manly rights'. Reward for his heroic stand? Full-time cleaning duties. 

Yola, a 25-year-old trainee psychiatrist, is yet more strident. She dumped a boyfriend, in part, for refusing to comply. His replacement is better trained. `What can I do?' implores Ingvar, the new boyfriend, and one can see his dilemma: Yola is painfully pretty. As she says, `They either want me and they do what I say, or they can go.' 

`The way they go to the toilet is just another example of why men are so bad. They watch football, they have not good manners. Women have had enough.' 

Perhaps we in Britain could afford to ignore all this, were Sweden not the testing-ground - as California is in America - for the mores likely to sweep the rest of Europe. Already, a feminist group at Stockholm University is campaigning to scrap the urinals on the grounds that their construction - allowing male-only use is intrinsically sexist. According to Yola, they are encountering none of the laddish opposition they would meet here. At least one Swedish primary school has already ditched the wall-fixed porcelain to acculturate young male Swedes to the new order. Others are expected to follow. 

The Swedish squat is now spreading to metropolitan Germany, where the germ-- phobic population might be expected to be sympathetic. The British ambassador was even moved to knock down the urinals at his residence, though perhaps that is no more than we can expect from Sir Paul Lever, a man so deracinated that he takes time out to bash British newspapers, before German audiences, for their coverage of Europe. 

But Sweden is still the epicentre of the custom and it is about the Swedes that we must now attempt - in a daze - to draw conclusions. First, this intelligence transforms the loin-cloth Leviathan that is the Swedish male into a worm with as much potency under the bonnet as Pope Joan. More importantly, it shows how political correctness can be totally wrong. 

In most cases, the reactionary will huff about the absurdity of `these progressive ideas', but his more rational side will often accept that PC is a disguised form of politeness. But this men-to-pee-like-- women project is beyond parody. What is the rationale? 

It has long been one of the more imaginative examples of feminist paranoia that men engage in unacceptable, anti-women practices while standing at the urinal. According to this conspiracy theory, men repair to the lavatory to plot in exclusive circumstances. Feminists imagine full-scale board meetings with takeover plans mapped out on the Andrex. 

As all men know, the reverse is true. One stands in shuffling silence staring with mock interest at the wall in front. Under no circumstances does one divert a glance by a single degree (unless one is a follower of Tom Driberg). Far from being a venue to display one's masculinity, one feels embarrassed even to be there. Conversational gambits are as welcome as when a vicar asks if anyone present objects to the marriage (which is why Time magazine was wasting its resources when it detailed a reporter to spend an entire evening in the gents' at this year's Oscars). 

As for affording opportunities to advance one's career, do me a favour. On my first day at the Daily Telegraph I found myself being joined by the magnificent presence of Mr Max Hastings, then editor. So nervous did he make me feel, that I quite failed to perform the function for which I had entered the premises. As the seconds ticked by and nothing happened, the more humiliated I felt. And the more Mr Hastings coughed. He never did promote me. 

No, the answer is more subtle, according to Jessica's husband, the non-squatting Englishman. It is not so much a function of female suspicion, as of women's desire for absolute equality. Voting, clubbing, fighting, learning and indeed yearning were all pastimes once denied women. So to achieve absolute equality, the Swedish sisters have stripped men of their remaining dignity and plonked them on the potty. Young Swedish men comply, he says, `out of a sense of justice'. In other words, they don't feel it is right that they should have the sole advantage of a fire-and-forget physique. 

But, if the method of urination has been deemed sexist, what about sex itself, which also involves exclusively male and female roles? A recent survey suggested, interestingly, that the Swedes have fallen out of love with making love. 

This is supported by the experience of a friend, who got his clammy hand on a Swedish squeeze in a New York nightclub. She flirted and pouted, and hinted at a weekend of more delightful degradation than he enjoyed in a year back home. He duly arrived in Stockholm to be escorted to a hotel where she had booked him a room. She announced that she was rather tied up but that it would be most pleasant if they were to meet for Sunday lunch. He had the gloomiest weekend of his life, staring out of the window at the babes down below, watching pornography and attacking the vodka in the mini-bar. 

No wonder the Abba men looked so wet. But before the British male stands proudly before his priapic abundance whistling the sweet song of liberty, I have ominous news: London now boasts its first urinal for women. 
===================================================

I think their men have lost something along with their dignity but I'm too much of a gentleman to say what that is.

Cliff


----------



## savumaki (Dec 12, 2006)

:shakehead so much ado about nothing.


----------



## mchlwise (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't know how those Swedes will sleep at night when they suddenly realize how much more water they're using through toilets instead of urinals, and how destructive to the planet it will be. 




People with WAY to few real problems in their lives, if their going to get worked up about how a man pees. 

:thumbsdow


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 12, 2006)

Screw that crap.


That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Thujone (Dec 12, 2006)

I think these ladies would lose it if they saw the troughs we go in at sporting events in the states.... For instance in Memorial Stadium here in Lincoln Nebraska the mens room consists of a room in a ring with troughs on inner and outer walls, you will see 80 men standing practically shoulder to shoulder at any given moment.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 12, 2006)

mchlwise said:


> People with WAY to few real problems in their lives, if their going to get worked up about how a man pees.
> :thumbsdow



Sanitary issues notwithstanding, I agree with you. Don't they have more important things to worry about?


----------



## TedTheLed (Dec 12, 2006)

wikipedia says women can pee standing up; and a lot of other fascinating stuff about peeing you never knew you wanted know; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urination

..besides, how do they _KNOW_ ??


----------



## WNG (Dec 12, 2006)

I just put my IKEA toilet seat down....and shotgunned it with my male super soaker.

Why don't they demand clothing manufacturers to alter how pants/trousers are designed? No more front fly zipper. All pants for men must be made with side or rear 'bum' zippers, or companies will be outlawed to do business in Sweden.

Their ***** envy has made these Swedish a bunch of ****heads.


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 12, 2006)

I had always wondered why the "more sanitary" argument seemed so disingenuous. I mean, not touching a public toilet seat has got to be more sanitary than touching it, so it makes sense that its only purpose is to degrade men.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Dec 12, 2006)

WNG said:


> I just put my IKEA toilet seat down....and shotgunned it with my male super soaker.
> 
> Why don't they demand clothing manufacturers to alter how pants/trousers are designed? No more front fly zipper. All pants for men must be made with side or rear 'bum' zippers, or companies will be outlawed to do business in Sweden.
> 
> Their ***** envy has made these Swedish a bunch of ****heads.


 
Well said...these people have the same mentality as those wierdos who want little boys to play with Barbie dolls.


CFU

Edit: I doubt that *all* Swedes have this warped mindset, those that do need a hefty slap though.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 12, 2006)

(photo courtesy pdphoto.org)


----------



## I'M DK (Dec 12, 2006)

s


PhotonWrangler said:


> (photo courtesy pdphoto.org)


Isn't that cute, he's wearing an :hahaha:earring.:kiss: :grouphug:  

DK


----------



## Trashman (Dec 12, 2006)

I wonder what the Swedish ladies say when they're out camping with their fellows? Are the guys supposed to squat out in the woods?

Is everybody else finding this rather funny, or am I the only one that was cracking up while reading the first post?


----------



## chamenos (Dec 12, 2006)

I think it's frightening how far extremist feminism has been allowed to progress uninhibited, especially in "developed" first-world countries.


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 12, 2006)

Craig has to be exhibiting some anti-social behaviour (in private, of course) while reading this, and my contribution is that my employer is so PC that we have waterless urinals throughout the building. The annual cost of the enzyme cartridges exceeds the savings for the water, but it [is]PC![/i]  

Larry


----------



## LowBat (Dec 13, 2006)

It starts with the insisting that the seat always be put set in the down position upon exiting. Now we have the female Swedes adding this ridiculous requirement. There seems to be a lack of understanding that men and women have different plumbing.


----------



## Concept (Dec 13, 2006)

WTF???


----------



## PAB (Dec 13, 2006)

Aparently it started because they have this wierd toilet design that has a shelf instead of a toilet bowl. No water on the shelf. When you flush water pressure clears off the shelf. Bad things happen if there isn't enough water pressure, or worse, too much water pressure. It's a very shallow bowl. A side effect is that if you urinate standing up it splashes all over the floor.


----------



## chevrofreak (Dec 13, 2006)

PAB said:


> Aparently it started because they have this wierd toilet design that has a shelf instead of a toilet bowl. No water on the shelf. When you flush water pressure clears off the shelf. Bad things happen if there isn't enough water pressure, or worse, too much water pressure. It's a very shallow bowl. A side effect is that if you urinate standing up it splashes all over the floor.



Sounds like that was designed by a really smart fella!

Remind me not to buy anything designed in Sweden.


----------



## Twellmann (Dec 13, 2006)

PAB said:


> Aparently it started because they have this wierd toilet design that has a shelf instead of a toilet bowl. No water on the shelf. When you flush water pressure clears off the shelf. Bad things happen if there isn't enough water pressure, or worse, too much water pressure. It's a very shallow bowl. A side effect is that if you urinate standing up it splashes all over the floor.



Funny, I always thought that was the German toilets ?

All the Swedish toilets I've been using look like the Danish, no shelf, loads of water..


----------



## LifeNRA (Dec 13, 2006)

After God made man and woman he was talking to them in the garden. God says "I have two extra parts and wanted to know which one you both wanted. The first one lets you pee standing up. Who wants that one?" "Oh me, me, please me!" yelled Adam. "Let him have it if he wants it that bad" said Eve. So God gave Adam the part and Adam is as happy as can be running around writing his name on the ground with it.

"So whats the other spare part God" ask Eve. "Brains" relpied God.
:lolsign:


----------



## PAB (Dec 13, 2006)

Twellmann said:


> Funny, I always thought that was the German toilets ?
> 
> All the Swedish toilets I've been using look like the Danish, no shelf, loads of water..


Mostly true as far as I know, but you know how some men make a mess anyway. They sell this voice gadget that starts up when you lift up the toilet seat saying not to make a mess and sit down. Many Swedish women tired of messy bathrooms have decided they like this idea. The Germans just call men wimps if they can't get their women to clean up their pee. I say, if there is no mess then who's to know if you are peeing standing up? 

Also, I think that article exaggerates the extent of the issue. In sweden, one elementary school, where they use unisex toilets, the principle required the boys to pee sitting down saying:
"young boys are not good enough at aiming and the point was to have a pleasant toilet usable by all". 
There is a big political debate going on about this one school. Head of the Democrats Party Vidar Kleppe said:"When boys are not allowed to pee in the natural way, the way boys have done for generations, it is meddling with God's work," Kleppe told the newspaper.

"It is a human right not to have to sit down like a girl," Kleppe said.


There is a commity debating the issue currently.


----------



## chamenos (Dec 13, 2006)

I think the requirement is reasonable for unisex bathrooms, but otherwise men should pee as they please.


----------



## jtr1962 (Dec 13, 2006)

chamenos said:


> I think the requirement is reasonable for unisex bathrooms, but otherwise men should pee as they please.


I tend to agree. I see little reason why we need separate bathrooms for both sexes. I also think it might help keep public restrooms a little cleaner. There are things a guy just won't do, like sh*t in a urinal or pee on the floor, if there are members of the opposite sex present in the bathroom while he is. And regarding this whole thread topic, if it bothers some females that guys can pee standing up then too bad. Since it's possible for a female to do likewise maybe we males should start insisting on exactly that and see how well it goes over. IMHO this whole issue exists because these people have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 13, 2006)

I like the facilities that Taiwan had while I was in the military. The toilets consisted of a hole in the floor with a bright red ring surrounding the hole and a conveniently placed grab bar. NOBODY SITS- everybody squats.


----------



## LED BriCK (Dec 13, 2006)

PAB said:


> Aparently it started because they have this wierd toilet design that has a shelf instead of a toilet bowl. No water on the shelf. When you flush water pressure clears off the shelf. Bad things happen if there isn't enough water pressure, or worse, too much water pressure. It's a very shallow bowl. A side effect is that if you urinate standing up it splashes all over the floor.


Reminds me of an OT experience I had while visiting friends in Amsterdam (I apologize if it's a little crass). I had occasion to use one of those "shelf" toilets to dispose of solid waste. It is a rather shallow bowl, as you say. Without going into too much unwelcome detail, suffice it to say that I had to stand up a little a couple times to be able to complete my deposit. Then I had to stand back a little when I flushed. Who designed this thing?:eeew:


----------



## Robban (Dec 13, 2006)

PAB said:


> Aparently it started because they have this wierd toilet design that has a shelf instead of a toilet bowl. No water on the shelf. When you flush water pressure clears off the shelf. Bad things happen if there isn't enough water pressure, or worse, too much water pressure. It's a very shallow bowl. A side effect is that if you urinate standing up it splashes all over the floor.


Apparently you need to check your sources. I have never in my entire life even seen such a toilet. So no, that is a complete and utter LIE.

And I hadn't even heard of this "movement" before I read this post.

So yeah, don't blindly believe anything you read 

I'm getting mad here... thanks for ruining my evening.


----------



## LED BriCK (Dec 13, 2006)

Robban, to be fair, I've been to Sweden (lovely country, BTW) and never saw any of these shelf toilets, but I have seen them elsewhere in Europe. By no means ubiquitous, though.


----------



## Robban (Dec 13, 2006)

LED BriCK said:


> Robban, to be fair, I've been to Sweden (lovely country, BTW) and never saw any of these shelf toilets, but I have seen them elsewhere in Europe. By no means ubiquitous, though.


Yes they do exist in other parts of the world. But not in Sweden (unless some nut gets the urge to get one installed of course...).

I guess I just get annoyed when people say they've heard something somewhere from someone and then decide it's true. Much like every single american is a fat, lazy, gun tootin, obnoxious middle aged man that drives a gas guzzling car. Right?

Meh, I'm going to leave this thread now hehe. I knew I shouldn't have ventured into the Café part of the forum.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 13, 2006)

LifeNRA said:


> "So whats the other spare part God" ask Eve. "Brains" replied God.
> :lolsign:


----------



## AlphaTea (Dec 13, 2006)

Robban said:


> ...I guess I just get annoyed when people say they've heard something somewhere from someone and then decide it's true. Much like every single american is a fat, lazy, gun tootin, obnoxious middle aged man that drives a gas guzzling car. Right?...
> .


 
I'm not single or fat.
I have been called lazy.
I am a Life Member of the NRA.
I might be a little obnoxious, just a little.
OK, so I'm 50 yrs old.
I drive a Chevy Avalanche (not really a car though).
Jeez, your were pretty close


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 13, 2006)

I've had a couple jobs in the past where I had to clean both mens and womens reatrooms. Both were equally dirty, so I don't think women can claim men make bathrooms dirtier from peeing standing up. In fact the dirtiest bathroom I ever had to clean was a ladies room at a gas station I worked at. NASTY!
And another thing, on a slightly different tangent, what's the big deal about the seat HAVING to be down when I leave the bathroom? If is in the up position, it shows that I cared enough to not pee on it. And when I have to pinch a loaf, I look before I sit down. Why is that such an unreasonable thing to ask women to do?
Also, I was taught a little saying when I was in grade school,"If you sprinkle when you tinkle, be neat and wipe the seat."


----------



## Cliffnopus (Dec 13, 2006)

Just an FYI. For anyone who thinks this is a fake report or subject, please Google "Sitzpinkler" which is the German word for the movement. Right now, there has been legislation proposed (not made but proposed) that would ban urinals in Germany. Just hearing that there is a "committee debating the issue" makes my skin crawl. WTF ?

In Germany there are toilet seats that speak telling you to please put the seat down and sit when you pee - this is all fairly new, but real and frightening. They try one of those seats here in the USofA, it better be able to speak underwater...know what I mean? Please....glub....put...glub..the...glub...seat...glub down... glub.....  

Cliff


----------



## PAB (Dec 13, 2006)

Robban said:


> Apparently you need to check your sources. I have never in my entire life even seen such a toilet. So no, that is a complete and utter LIE.
> 
> And I hadn't even heard of this "movement" before I read this post.



That's a german toilet design. It's used primarily in Germany. "Sitzpinkler" is a German word. Like I said, I think that article is exaggerating a very small issue. Feel free to look up Sitzpinkler, Vidar Kleppe, and the incident at the school. There have been people writing about this sitzpinkler topic for a couple of years. There is a German made toilet seat gadget that reminds you to pee sitting down. You can easily verify all those things. Also, just because you have never heard of something doesn't mean it isn't true. But again I mostly agree with you. I don't think it's an organized "movement", just some people, mostly women, saying "that sounds like a good idea" when they hear about it.


----------



## Robban (Dec 13, 2006)

PAB said:


> That's a german toilet design. It's used primarily in Germany. "Sitzpinkler" is a German word. [...] Also, just because you have never heard of something doesn't mean it isn't true. But again I mostly agree with you. I don't think it's an organized "movement", just some people, mostly women, saying "that sounds like a good idea" when they hear about it.


I failed to add "... such a toilet _in Sweden_", sorry for the confusion.


----------



## WNG (Dec 13, 2006)

The logical and hygienic, and PC way to use the toilet seat is to CLOSE the lid after anyone uses it. It promotes neither sex can be lazy.
If you have animals, it'll also keep them from drinking out of it.
And it's a practical way to prevent things from falling into the toilet. 


But knowing how this movement is going, toilet seats will have their hinges eliminated just to force this on everyone regardless if it's logical.

As for the 'shelf' bowl, I've only seen one in my life, and it was quite old. It was in an old apartment building in NYC. Had the water tank high up. 

And my original post didn't mean to include all Swedes, just the group pushing this policy and those supporting it.

If I was forced by legislation in Sweden or Germany to urinate like a female or face prosecution, then I won't flush. Just flex your right to political protest.
:-D


----------



## PAB (Dec 13, 2006)

WNG said:


> If I was forced by legislation in Sweden or Germany to urinate like a female or face prosecution, then I won't flush. Just flex your right to political protest.
> :-D



I don't think they are in commitee to pass a law to make men pee standing up. It's commitee to see if that primary school in Sweden should be allowed to have a rule requiring little boys to sit down to pee in unisex toilets. I believe the commitee was in response to men who want a law against anyone having such a rule.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 13, 2006)

Do they also carry Big Flashlights?! LOL


----------



## tvodrd (Dec 13, 2006)

I sincerely hope Craig recovers from this thread! 

Larry


----------



## LowBat (Dec 14, 2006)

Thomas Crapper is probably rolling in his grave.... or should I say swirling in his bowl.


----------



## Twellmann (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe I should get a print of the article for my boss, he's retiring next year. And he has an uncanny ability to somehow leave a fine "mist" everywhere........:toilet:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 14, 2006)

Twellmann said:


> Maybe I should get a print of the article for my boss, he's retiring next year. And he has an uncanny ability to somehow leave a fine "mist" everywhere........:toilet:



Give him a small UV keychain light and explain the types of stains you can see with it. He might be curious enough to try it and change his ways when he sees the mess.


----------



## Twellmann (Dec 16, 2006)

They are not so much stains as they are droplets...

No need for UV to spot them...


----------



## Julian Holtz (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Guys!

As a German, I want to explain what the word "Sitzpinkler" means.

"Sitzen" means "to sit"; "pinkeln" means "to pee".

Hence, a "Sitzpinkler" is "someone who sits down while peeing".

This word is used in slang to describe someone who is the opposite of a "macho".
It is mildly offensive.

Although I have once seen these voice-devices for toiled seats, the were in the humor- section of a catalogue along with halloween masks and stuff alike. Nothing one could take serious.

Any housewife using these would expose herself to serious strange looks from guests and a divorce thread by her husband.

Nevertheless, polite signs are sometimes seen on toilet walls gently asking you to sit down.

I consider ist as good manners and being respectful to the host who has to clean the toilet to sit down.

On private toilets, I always sit, and on public toilets, I always stand, as they are always a bit filthy anyways. Its that simple.

Cheers,

and happy peeing,

Julez

German toilet.


----------



## Outrider (Dec 17, 2006)

IMHO this "hole" issue is a "movement":huh:


----------



## Perfectionist (Dec 17, 2006)

I think its naive to say that men would not listen to women about this (or any) issue ..... it all depends on how beautiful the woman is whose asking !! 

Swedish women being well above average in the "sexiness" department means that men will (happily!) do their bidding .....


----------



## AndyTiedye (Dec 17, 2006)

Twellmann said:


> Funny, I always thought that was the German toilets ?



Those seem to be on their way out in Germany, fortunately.


----------



## Lurveleven (Dec 17, 2006)

PAB said:


> Also, I think that article exaggerates the extent of the issue. In sweden, one elementary school, where they use unisex toilets, the principle required the boys to pee sitting down saying:
> "young boys are not good enough at aiming and the point was to have a pleasant toilet usable by all".
> There is a big political debate going on about this one school. Head of the Democrats Party Vidar Kleppe said:"When boys are not allowed to pee in the natural way, the way boys have done for generations, it is meddling with God's work," Kleppe told the newspaper.
> 
> ...


 
This was not in Sweden but in Norway.

I find it much more comfortable to sit, but on public toilets I stand.

Sigbjoern


----------



## Cliffnopus (Dec 17, 2006)

Julian Holtz said:


> German toilet.


 
The only problem with that toilet is every time I use the headrest, my nether regions get soaked. Coincedence...I don't think so....

Cliff


----------



## LowBat (Dec 22, 2006)

Why don't homes have a urinal installed as a standard feature? Not only will it resolve this "sitting" issue, but it will also put an end to the bickering of the numerous potty princesses who demand the toilet seat always be set for them.


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 22, 2006)

Cost is probably the main factor why urinals aren't in most homes. I agree they would definitely solve the potty policing problem, as well as possibly save water. I've been in probably thousands of homes as a mover in the last 13 1/2 years, and I don't recall seeing even one urinal, but quite a few bidets, however. I don't think that's likely to change.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 22, 2006)

It amazes me that people can spent valuable time and energy getting their knickers in a twist over this issue. I can understand the problem of someone who sprays the seat all the time, but complaining about leaving the seat up or down? How long does it take to correct the situation, maybe .5 seconds?


----------



## KDOG3 (Dec 22, 2006)

This is absolutely ridiculous. The better not start this crap here in the US...


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2006)

Any woman who demands that her man obey her by pissing sitting down, has no clue what a real man is.

Such women are far too controlling. (Most women are controlling, but to various degrees). They don't want a man, they want a slave with a *****. They should be more upfront and honest about what they are looking for in a relationship.


----------



## bfg9000 (Dec 23, 2006)

Gee I had also wondered why so many women seem to love horses, and have concluded that they like a big dumb animal they can make do whatever they want.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 23, 2006)

It's not as black and white as people are making it out to be. Either sex can be controlling at times. How many times have you wished that you had a brake pedal on the passenger side of your car when your spouse was driving? That could be construed as "controlling."


----------



## LowBat (Dec 23, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> It's not as black and white as people are making it out to be. Either sex can be controlling at times.


Well said.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 23, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> It's not as black and white as people are making it out to be. Either sex can be controlling at times. How many times have you wished that you had a brake pedal on the passenger side of your car when your spouse was driving? That could be construed as "controlling."


 
Ah.... No.

That's not really the same thing. To Control a spouse, male or female is something sinister. Trying to stop them from making a driving mistake that could lead to you and your spouse getting hurt, just not the same thing.

It's about telling them when to eat, sleep, how to think, to make them obey what their spouse tells them to do. Now that's controlling. :thumbsdow


----------



## 83Venture (Dec 23, 2006)

Reminds me of an article I read last year about women complaining that men don't pay as much for haircuts as they do and trying to make haircuts a flat equal charge for both.


----------



## BB (Dec 23, 2006)

Women charged more than Men's clothes to clean:



> The only difference was one shirt was a man's and the other a woman's. The only way to tell the difference is by the way they button. So why does one cost so much more to wash and press? We went undercover to help the consumer combat what some are calling outright discrimination.  Ellen Carr was charged more for one of the ten shirts she took to Maple Cleaners on Eastern and Horizon Ridge.
> 
> "I knew there were two women's shirts in there, so I asked about the difference--why it was $1.95 for the men's shirts and $4.85--two and three times as much--for the woman's blouse, they called it a women's blouse," said Carr.
> 
> ...


 


There ought to be a law...



> Ellen Carr is from New York City, where laws protect dry cleaning customers from being price gouged based on gender. Similar laws exist in California, Pennsylvania, Miami and Massachusetts.  Nevada tried and failed to pass a law many years ago, but, as a result of our investigation, local lawmakers have their staff researching the issue and hope to reintroduce it again in the upcoming session.





Oh, never mind...

-Bill


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 23, 2006)

> "I was told that women's shirts have to be cleaned differently because women have breasts," said Carr.



HUH? I thought _men's_ clothes had to be cleaned differently because men have  :laughing:


----------



## NewBie (Dec 23, 2006)

"The flachspueler (shelf toilet) otherwise known as the “flatflusher” is, I am guessing hugs more than 50% of the market share of toilets in NL (and perhaps in Germany?)."

For pictures, see here, part way down:

http://misst2000ph.blogspot.com/2004_11_01_archive.html


More details:
http://misst2000ph.blogspot.com/2004/11/closer-toilet-look.html


----------

